# Rainbow Profi Vandium Kickbass review



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

So i finally had these "broken in" and now i think its time for a review on these things. Let's start out with treatment of the doors:

2-3 layers of raammat on inner door skin, one layer of ensolite
1 layer of raammat on outer door skin, random sprays of left over stinger spray deadener
2-3 layers of raammat on door panel itself
clay
a piece of Focal Black Hole 5 pad behind each driver (provided by AVI, thanks!)
3/4" MDF baffle

pic of speaker installed









focal pad:









door panel:









i'm only using this as a dedicated midbass. I can't comment (yet) on the midrange capabilities. I messed around with a few settings and finally settled on 80hz @ 12db/oct and 220hz @ 24db/oct. processing via w200/h701 and powered by two channels of an alpine pdx 4.150 (birth sheet states 171 x 4). 

why did i purchase these speakers? i don't have deep doors. i fit the seas c18rly's which are 73mm and the window barely nicked the motor. so i wanted something to clear the window. Also i've read that these things will pound. Also, Manny (3.5max6spd) got me these at a great price! 

So how do these sound? Unfreakin believable! On r&b songs the kick region is insane. It literally feels like someone is taking a bat and hitting my chest . The output is pretty amazing on these things. At our recent Bay Area meet, we were playing some r&b music in my car and i stepped out of the car and someone said "sounds like you got some mini subs there." I was like yea . The sound is different from what i have listened to before. These are much more full and authoritative rather than my previous two midbasses: lotus 6.5 and 8 which were very snappy. These rainbows play really fast. With rock/metal songs the guitars and drums are very real and life like. Again very authoritative, fast and sharp. Also i got my car rta'd at the meet as well and guess what the 80-250hz showed? 4-5+ deebeez. haha. Yes yes i will turn it out down but like i told shinjohn, spl ftw! Again the output is pretty sweet and this is coming from a person who's had 8's for the last 6 months. It's probably the best 6.5 midbass i've used to date. 

i also bought the scan speak 18s to a/b with the rainbows but i am so happy with the rainbows i don't think i want to go through the hassle of debucking them. The rainbows to me are that good. 

One thing though, these speakers a bit pricey but to me i had to go with car drivers there aren't too many diy speakers that i'd want to use that'll fit my car. 

So if you want to output, some crazy kick, want someone beating the **** out of your chest, have shallow doors and have some coin, i'd highly recommend the rainbow profi vandium kickbass!


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

Dude, the logo is upside down! What up with that? 

Nice review Peter. I will admit that I was very impressed with them too when I heard them. They are a speaker very well designed for their application. Very purpose built; installation is a snap (no pun intended) and the driver's specs make them ideal for use in a car door.... With ease of tuning and integration to subs exceptionally easy for the vast majority of installs, I'd think.

So far, I can't knock Rainbow for what they do, but the price of membership is a bit high.  

It's funny because I keep seeing/hearing how so many struggle to find a good DIY driver for use in their doors. Whether it's a fit (depth) issue, tuning, or both, I don't think there's any shame in using a purpose fit driver there. In the end, what works for your application is the right solution.

I'm still betting that these babies don't stay in your doors for more than a few months though.  It's not in your nature.


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

I agree that the 6.5" format really does appear to be a winner for a door application. The benefits of an extended top end (which you just ARENT using! ) that does not suffer as poor an offaxis response are just too great when trying to integrate the midbass drivers to a smaller size midrange.


----------



## 89grand (Nov 23, 2006)

God damn it! I just installed some 720PRS midbasses and felt they had good midbass and that I was finally through buying speakers, then I go and read this. 

Anyway, I'm going to be deadening my doors within the next week, so I'll see how much that helps the 720's midbass output, which is decent already in my non-deadened doors.

BTW, how much do the Rainbows run anyway? The answer to this question will probably make me accept the 720's output even more.


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

shinjohn - rainbow has a wide range of offerings from the budget minded to people with no budget. it ranges from $150 - $9000 i believe . also yea when choosing my midbass and tweets i had somewhat strict requirements so thats another why i went with a car audio driver. Also, we'll see on how long i'll keep these but i'm telling you, i'm getting to a point where i just want to settle down on a system (haven't you heard this before?). 

steve - yes i know, i probably should mess around more with crossover points and such and take advantage of the rainbows. 

89grand - let's just say you might be keeping the pioneers . pm manny if you want to know the price.


----------



## STI<>GTO (Aug 8, 2005)

I've had mine in for about a month now. It definitely took awhile for them to break-in. I'm not sure if I am just getting used to them or what, but they have grown on me significantly over the last two weeks. I thought they were _horrible_ at first.

I have to agree with the others - they have tons of output in the midbass range. However, they seem to be out of balance with the midrange when run with the stock passive crossover. They are pretty detailed, but the midrange gets muddy at higher volumes. It could be some door panel resonance when I'm cranking it, but I'm not willing to cut out my factory grills to alleviate it. I will be going back in and adding some more deadening to my door panels, and adding a deflex pad behind the driver.

As a dedicated midbass - they remain composed and provide a tremendous amount of output. They can handle a **** ton of power (Arc 2300 SE @ 335 w/pc) before break-up (referring to midbass response), and should keep up with most subs down to ~ 80 hz. However, if even response in a passive two-way is your goal, I may recommend looking at the Phase Plug or standard Profi Vanadium sets. Honestly, I preferred my CA18RNX's midrange response over the Rainbows, but they didn't come close to pounding like these.

Perhaps Peter can set his system up temporarily as a two-way, and provide his thoughts regarding their midrange performance.


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

Nice review Peter. Certainly a purpose built driver, and the pack leader if were looking for 6.5" dedicated midbass.

It gets the job done and then some.


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

Great review. 1 thing I noticed about the profi kicks is they work with your subs. If your substage is weak, these won't sound that good. They really need to be mated with some strong sub bass.


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

rick - i'll must say i did give the 2 way a chance for like 10 minutes and i do agree from initial impressions the midrange did sound a bit muddy but maybe thats my ears have been listening to the lotus 4's for months now. i have it saved as a preset so whenever i got the time, i'll give a good listen and post my impressions on the midrange. 

manny - you'd probably be running the kickbasses if a little incident didn't happen  . 

occuriel - well hopefully when i finally install my sub it'll be okay. i've been driving without a sub for probably a month now and just from listening to these, i'd think integrating a sub would be quite easy due to the output of the kickbasses. i'll be running an idmax so hopefully it'll be enough.


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

Soooo....TEAM Profi Kickbass: We Kick Some bASS?!?! 

Nice review bro. The one thing I really noticed after I went from the Lotus 6.5's to these is the "fullness." I do miss the snap and articulation, but the tone and thud these have is a great comprimise. I only have 330w on my sub and it's enough to reinforce what these can do. I have them at 80hz at 24db/oct, fyi. 

Of course I was really curious about the Rev's at their price, but I honestly had trouble justifying the hastle just like you. I guess my resistance is improving? 

One question though, did you have the Focal pad before or did you put that in with these??


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

B-Squad said:


> Soooo....TEAM Profi Kickbass: We Kick Some bASS?!?!
> 
> Nice review bro. The one thing I really noticed after I went from the Lotus 6.5's to these is the "fullness." I do miss the snap and articulation, but the tone and thud these have is a great comprimise. I only have 330w on my sub and it's enough to reinforce what these can do. I have them at 80hz at 24db/oct, fyi.
> 
> ...


Team Profi Kickbass   

I do as well miss the snap of the lotus especially on Jack Johnson music, lol. But yea the kick you get from the rainbows makes it a lil easier to miss the snap. 

I put the pads after i installed them. Not sure if it was pyschoacoustics playing but i did feel a teeny bit more kick after installing it.


----------



## JAG (May 6, 2006)

It's great to read about the same thing I have been preaching all along .... Profi Kicks are simply great !  
They really do offer what a great 8" or larger driver will give you , but in a nice 6.5" package. 
Peter .... They still might not even be broken in fully. They are shipped with their spiders and suspension SOOO stiff , it really does take a damned long time for them to fully break in. Mine changed on me for over a month  
They are so powerful sounding , it is easy at first to over use them , and have them slightly out ow whack with the rest of your system .... In time , given a bit of tuning , they can be tuned to blend seamlessly with the rest of your system , yet still be VERY authoratative.
To anyone using the Kicks who are experiencing muddy sound .... Severe amounts of panel damping is VERY , VERY necessary with these drivers !!!!!!!! Mine are mounted on 1.5" thick MDF , with 5 layers of Dynamat extreme on all door skins , and thick Focal pads to absorb the back wave ..... and I still fight resonance a little on certain songs , and at high volumes !!
Peter .... Your kick bass probably did get a little stronger sounding after installing the focal pad .... Mine did.


----------



## VaVroom1 (Dec 2, 2005)

help me get to know this kick bass better:

1 what is the overall diameter, mounting hole size and depth?
2 does it work on its own as a dedicated midbass in a 3 way front or it has to work with another mid woofer for the "kick"?
3 what is its thermal handling rating?


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

1 and 3. click on the technical data on the bottom right to find out all the specs.

2. kinda of confused on the second part there. are you basically asking can it be used as a dedicated midbass? if so, yes. thats how i'm using the kickbasses right now.


----------



## storm (Jul 21, 2006)

just to clarify, is there a difference between the driver with phase plug and without?


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

storm said:


> just to clarify, is there a difference between the driver with phase plug and without?


The phase plug driver is the route to take for the best midrange.


----------



## storm (Jul 21, 2006)

hmm.. ok, looks like i'll be taking the plunge into the profi v. currently only need to run the freq between 50Hz to 400Hzfor midbass duty. hope it's not suicidal...


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

storm said:


> hmm.. ok, looks like i'll be taking the plunge into the profi v. currently only need to run the freq between 50Hz to 400Hzfor midbass duty. hope it's not suicidal...


one problem with that though, the rainbows don't like it that low. i played around with a few crossover points and felt 80hz @ 12db/oct was best. i tried it at 63,71 hz and it didn't have the impact and ease of play at those frequencies. but trust me, these things have tremendous output.


----------



## storm (Jul 21, 2006)

any compromise in the synergy between your sub and mid? as long as there's no adverse effect, i should be pretty fine. presently using the Seas SW300


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

storm said:


> any compromise in the synergy between your sub and mid? as long as there's no adverse effect, i should be pretty fine. presently using the Seas SW300


Ok man, you stole my system!!  

Profi Kicks at 80hz, 24db.....Lotus sub at 63hz, 24db. Very nice integration and impact. I do struggle with the sub pulling to the rear on some tracks that go low. Must be why I'm on Team n00b Lotus.  :blush: 

Peter has is right, they don't play below 80hz well at all. They box the come in even has kind of a warning label on it.


----------



## storm (Jul 21, 2006)

B-Squad said:


> Ok man, you stole my system!!
> 
> Profi Kicks at 80hz, 24db.....Lotus sub at 63hz, 24db. Very nice integration and impact. I do struggle with the sub pulling to the rear on some tracks that go low. Must be why I'm on Team n00b Lotus.  :blush:
> 
> Peter has is right, they don't play below 80hz well at all. They box the come in even has kind of a warning label on it.


okie, i'm not alone 

i saw the warning too on their website,, and i thought they must be joking! i've never cross my mid that high before, wonder whether needs time to re-tune my ears to get use to it? sigh... decisions... decisions...


----------



## VaVroom1 (Dec 2, 2005)

alphakenny1 said:


> 1 and 3. click on the technical data on the bottom right to find out all the specs.
> 
> 2. kinda of confused on the second part there. are you basically asking can it be used as a dedicated midbass? if so, yes. thats how i'm using the kickbasses right now.


oops dont know what i was thinking.


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

After some more miles on them, what are your thoughts now Peter?

Is there a seamless transition with your Lotus midranges as well? How ar your door panels holding up?


----------



## s10scooter (Feb 5, 2007)

B-Squad said:


> Soooo....TEAM Profi Kickbass: We Kick Some bASS?!?!


I am on the team, I suppose....How much wattage ya'll sending them?


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

Flipx99 said:


> I am on the team, I suppose....How much wattage ya'll sending them?


You betcha. 

I have ~200w on mine.


----------



## JAG (May 6, 2006)

Flipx99 said:


> I am on the team, I suppose....How much wattage ya'll sending them?


My Profi Kick Bass drivers get 420 watts per driver


----------



## STI<>GTO (Aug 8, 2005)

AVI said:


> My Profi Kick Bass drivers get 420 watts per driver


Damnit! I only have a measly 330 watts on mine... :blush:


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

3.5max6spd said:


> After some more miles on them, what are your thoughts now Peter?
> 
> Is there a seamless transition with your Lotus midranges as well? How ar your door panels holding up?


still working on that sir. as i stated before when i got my car rta'd, roughly 80-250hz was showing a +4-5 db. so in some songs you can definitely hear that transition. hopefully i'll have some time soon to fix it. what i temporarily did which seem to improve was dropping the LP on the rainbows to 200hz @ 24db/oct. this helped but i'm sure i can eq out some of the peakiness in the latter frequency range of the rainbows. 

also there's some vibrations coming out of the door frame in which i can't reach. there's like two pieces of sheet metal near the top of the door frame in which i can't come close to putting deadener on. i tried for about half hour to find the spot and put some deadener but with no success . but i mean in most songs you can't hear the vibration anyways but on some songs you can hear it. 



Flipx99 said:


> I am on the team, I suppose....How much wattage ya'll sending them?


Team Profi Kickbass is growing by the day . 

anyways i know headroom is a big thing but wow, 420 watts and 330 watts i think its almost a waste of power if there is such a thing. i have mine hooked up to my pdx 4.150 which came with a birthsheet of 171 x 4. i have the gains set at a bare minimum and on the h701 i have it attenuated to -4db and again they absolutely pound!


----------



## Sephiroth619 (Jun 24, 2005)

How much are/were those kickbasses? Who did you get them from?


----------



## s10scooter (Feb 5, 2007)

sephiroth619 said:


> How much are/were those kickbasses? Who did you get them from?


I got mine from 3.5max. You can contact him for pricing.


----------



## s10scooter (Feb 5, 2007)

alphakenny1 said:


> Team Profi Kickbass is growing by the day .
> 
> anyways i know headroom is a big thing but wow, 420 watts and 330 watts i think its almost a waste of power if there is such a thing. i have mine hooked up to my pdx 4.150 which came with a birthsheet of 171 x 4. i have the gains set at a bare minimum and on the h701 i have it attenuated to -4db and again they absolutely pound!


I had mine for a while. Right after AVI had the review with the kickbass vs. the phase plug.

I am in your camp. I am trying to decide between the pdx 4.150 and the digital designs s4a. Both run about $450 IIRC.


----------

